# Help suston and decker ????????



## swetty (Mar 25, 2006)

HI  im new here and was wondering does anyone here know much about suston and decker cycles, as it is what i am taking at the moment , seem to be slow and also my back is full of spots ??????? thinking of changing my cycle to somthink else?????? any ideas to which are the best .   many thanks neil


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 25, 2006)

You'll probably get more and better responses if you post this in the Anabolic section (under Supplements).


----------

